# Info About Fatima Jinnah Medical?



## Shereen (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi I'm an American student of Pakistani origin, and I'm planning to go to Fatima Jinnah in Lahore this January...... But I'm nervous. Things are done so differently here, I'd like some info about the college, studies, etc. 
Does anyone know anything about the first year studies, the schedule for first years, how hard is the workload, what are the facilities in the hostels, what books are used by first years, how are the professors, and basically everything and anything about the first year experience about this particular college? 
Please help if you can


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Shereen said:


> Hi I'm an American student of Pakistani origin, and I'm planning to go to Fatima Jinnah in Lahore this January...... But I'm nervous. Things are done so differently here, I'd like some info about the college, studies, etc.
> Does anyone know anything about the first year studies, the schedule for first years, how hard is the workload, what are the facilities in the hostels, what books are used by first years, how are the professors, and basically everything and anything about the first year experience about this particular college?
> Please help if you can


I got some friends in f.j on foreign seat. They say the hostels are pretty messed up in the perspective of someone coming from outside pakistan. The college is very well reputed however, if you can get into aimc, or k.e then go for those. Also f.j is not under UHS so apparently your prof exams will be comparatively easier than most UHS schools. The professors are good but foreign students have it really hard with the profs due to the whole foriegn thingy. If there are current fj students, they'd be able to help more.


----------



## Shereen (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks  yeah, i heard mostly bad stuff about the hostels  
and im going to FJ because its all girls, otherwise i wouldve just stayed in the US


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Shereen said:


> Thanks  yeah, i heard mostly bad stuff about the hostels
> and im going to FJ because its all girls, otherwise i wouldve just stayed in the US


That's your personal priority. If there's no other option then i guess you've got to do with what you've got.
It's a good college overall.


----------



## Shereen (Oct 23, 2012)

ms1995 said:


> That's your personal priority. If there's no other option then i guess you've got to do with what you've got.
> It's a good college overall.


Hopefully it turns out alright. Information about it would make me feel better though... i hope an FJ student sees this :thumbsup:


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Shereen said:


> Hopefully it turns out alright. Information about it would make me feel better though... i hope an FJ student sees this :thumbsup:


I can ask my friend for you if you've got specific questions. Facilities are close to none, if you want internet, get your own connection. A library is there and well its like any other Pakistani college so what kind of facilities are you asking about? If you've got family in Lahore, avoid the hostel. If you don't have family then the hostel is not TOO bad. Its around 5 minutes walking distance from the college itself. Get ready for some desi drama though since its all girls haha! good luck!


----------



## Shereen (Oct 23, 2012)

ms1995 said:


> I can ask my friend for you if you've got specific questions. Facilities are close to none, if you want internet, get your own connection. A library is there and well its like any other Pakistani college so what kind of facilities are you asking about? If you've got family in Lahore, avoid the hostel. If you don't have family then the hostel is not TOO bad. Its around 5 minutes walking distance from the college itself. Get ready for some desi drama though since its all girls haha! good luck!


OOh please ask, if its not too much trouble! And nope, i barely have family in pakistan at all, forget lahore  
I guess there isnt anything i can do, ill just have to deal with the hostel and try my best to avoid the desi drama. UGH. lol
What about the studies? How advanced is the first year and all.... could you ask your friend what books she used in first year?
Thanks for the helpfulness.... I'm finally getting answers!


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Shereen said:


> OOh please ask, if its not too much trouble! And nope, i barely have family in pakistan at all, forget lahore
> I guess there isnt anything i can do, ill just have to deal with the hostel and try my best to avoid the desi drama. UGH. lol
> What about the studies? How advanced is the first year and all.... could you ask your friend what books she used in first year?
> Thanks for the helpfulness.... I'm finally getting answers!



Books used in punjab are all the same really. There are local books followed by books like Greys, which is primarily used for your own understanding. In some colleges the professors recommend the local books like mushtaq, bd etc to pass the exams. But if you want to understand what you're studying then greys and other intl books are there for your own understanding.
Course load is a lot, you need to take classes untill 2ish on normal days. Profs are held anytime between October - November. You have lots of class tests and also substages and stages! FJ professors are pretty angry and can get very mean if you're causing any kind of disturbances!


----------



## Shereen (Oct 23, 2012)

ms1995 said:


> Books used in punjab are all the same really. There are local books followed by books like Greys, which is primarily used for your own understanding. In some colleges the professors recommend the local books like mushtaq, bd etc to pass the exams. But if you want to understand what you're studying then greys and other intl books are there for your own understanding.
> Course load is a lot, you need to take classes untill 2ish on normal days. Profs are held anytime between October - November. You have lots of class tests and also substages and stages! FJ professors are pretty angry and can get very mean if you're causing any kind of disturbances!


....Sounds brutal. But hey, it is medical after all.
Thanks a bunch


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey! A weekish ago when I was combing through the forum, I found a thread where someone who went to fatimah Jinnah gave a very long, detailed and helpful response to many factors that ur interested in, like teaching style, facilities, faculty, hostels of fj etc. I tried to find it again for you, but not much luck...maybe you can try using the search button as well, as im sure that post will be very useful to you! 

P.s..I remember searching ' Canada' in the search button and coming across it..but can't find it anymore :s


----------



## Shereen (Oct 23, 2012)

sunny3027 said:


> Hey! A weekish ago when I was combing through the forum, I found a thread where someone who went to fatimah Jinnah gave a very long, detailed and helpful response to many factors that ur interested in, like teaching style, facilities, faculty, hostels of fj etc. I tried to find it again for you, but not much luck...maybe you can try using the search button as well, as im sure that post will be very useful to you!
> 
> P.s..I remember searching ' Canada' in the search button and coming across it..but can't find it anymore :s


really? ill look for that, Thanks!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

sunny3027 said:


> Hey! A weekish ago when I was combing through the forum, I found a thread where someone who went to fatimah Jinnah gave a very long, detailed and helpful response to many factors that ur interested in, like teaching style, facilities, faculty, hostels of fj etc. I tried to find it again for you, but not much luck...maybe you can try using the search button as well, as im sure that post will be very useful to you!
> 
> P.s..I remember searching ' Canada' in the search button and coming across it..but can't find it anymore :s


This may be the post you were looking for: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...-fatima-jinnah-medical-college.html#post12132

Hope it helps you guys.


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Shereen said:


> Hi I'm an American student of Pakistani origin, and I'm planning to go to Fatima Jinnah in Lahore this January...... But I'm nervous. Things are done so differently here, I'd like some info about the college, studies, etc.
> Does anyone know anything about the first year studies, the schedule for first years, how hard is the workload, what are the facilities in the hostels, what books are used by first years, how are the professors, and basically everything and anything about the first year experience about this particular college?
> Please help if you can


If I were u I won't ever go there.Get admission in SIMS, or some where else. -_-


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

cefspan said:


> If I were u I won't ever go there.Get admission in SIMS, or some where else. -_-


What makes you say that? i'm considering going there as well, so i'd like to hear your reasons


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

Shereen said:


> Hopefully it turns out alright. Information about it would make me feel better though... i hope an FJ student sees this :thumbsup:


Hi,
I have many cousins of mine studying in FJ and most probably In Sha Allah I'll be opting for FJ as well this year! The hostels of FJMC are regarded the best in comparison to others. The only hostel of govt. sector which serves you with breakfast as well  Secondly! management is very good there as per my cousins.


----------

